# Can you bill a profee for an office visit and lumbar epidural charge?



## Shawna Paul (Mar 15, 2010)

"Can we bill a professional fee for an office visit and the lumbar epidural charge? Our anesthetist provided a lumbar epidural (62311).  He also wants to charge for an office visit, 99213.  He took a history, did a physical exam, etc.    Molina is denying the professional charge 99213?  Any ideas?  (we are a critical access hospital and not paid by PPS but we do follow the PPS rules)."

Thanks in advance for any comments  or suggestions.

Shawna Paul


----------



## Walker22 (Mar 16, 2010)

Unless you can prove that the OV is above and beyond what would be required for the ESI, then no, you can't bill for it separately.


----------

